# A TFO Thanksgiving



## smarch (Nov 26, 2014)

Because of the winter storm going on here right now I still don't know what tomorrow will bring for guests, but I'd also like to "celebrate" with my tortoise family! 
Basically post how your day goes, dinner pictures, decorations if you please, maybe a family member did/said something funny, perhaps things your thankful for, anything goes. And to those not American or anyone who doesn't make a big deal, your dinners are ok too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, first, I start with the turkey...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tomorrow will be busy for us here, but I'll be popping in every now and then!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 26, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Tomorrow will be busy for us here, but I'll be popping in every now and then!


Promise?


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 26, 2014)

My wife and I will do nothing all day tomorrow just to give thanks.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 26, 2014)

First I'll start with a little beer…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

while you old people will be drinking your beers, i will be sipping on my juice box......


----------



## dmmj (Nov 26, 2014)

mmmmm, beer. The answer and source of all of life's problems.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't drink often, but I do like stella artois.
I'm a snob.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 26, 2014)

dmmj said:


> mmmmm, beer. The answer and source of all of life's problems.


There's a country song in that…


----------



## dmmj (Nov 26, 2014)

I know, just don't have any talent for song writing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 26, 2014)

I do, but Thankfully I have self control. My country music tends to not be socially exceptable. (See how I worked thanksgiving into that? Staying on topic!)


----------



## dmmj (Nov 27, 2014)

I like turkey on thanksgiving, you are so much better staying on topic then I am.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all TFO members and lurkers from our Sully to you and your torts!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 27, 2014)

smarch said:


> Because of the winter storm going on here right now I still don't know what tomorrow will bring for guests, but I'd also like to "celebrate" with my tortoise family!
> Basically post how your day goes, dinner pictures, decorations if you please, maybe a family member did/said something funny, perhaps things your thankful for, anything goes. And to those not American or anyone who doesn't make a big deal, your dinners are ok too




So...a virtual Thanksgiving? 



I think the only question now is whether Kevin is going to give us a new participation medal.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Promise?


Of course! We all know TFO withdrawal sucks


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! 


I caught the turkey... (BTW, this isn't ours, we're having turkey breasts  )


----------



## smarch (Nov 27, 2014)

Word as of right now is most family still plans on coming. Does thos look like 6-10 inches? That's what wee were supposed to get! Also that is indeed our own personal Subaru "dealership" we got one (now mine) and never went back. 



I am thankful for my car: My transportation, a second home, a friend.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

I need to get a pic of outside, there's light dusting on the trees 
Most unfortunately, it's only about a 1/2'', so most of my family is still coming too  

(Just kidding!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm thankful for our home, the beautiful reptile 'wildlife' here, and love.
...
and life.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm thankful for all of y'all.............and the 22 pound bird I'm about to cook!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank God for the blessings He has bestowed upon me. 
I'm thankful our home, our food, our water, and most importantly our government. 
<3


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's wishing all you Thanksgiving celebrants a happy and safe holiday (and 4 day week-end)!!

Don't spend too much money tomorrow, that is, if you're planning to take advantage of black friday.
​


----------



## pam (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope you all have a Blessed day


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 27, 2014)

You folks in the northeast, (you know who you are) I want to let you know that here, currently it's 57.9°f outside here and it's barely 7:30 am


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2014)

o-o-o-o-o-o!!! I so love Roy Rogers and Trigger!!! (cowboy Ken's new avatar)

Well, the turkey is in the oven, all stuffed with my good home made dressing. The sweet potato casserole is prepared and waiting for the right time to put in the oven. The potatoes are peeled and sitting in cold water. And the house smells wonderful!!! Love the smell of roasting turkey.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You folks in the northeast, (you know who you are) I want to let you know that here, currently it's 57.9°f outside here and it's barely 7:30 am


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

You got way more snow, smarch! 
How's the morning going? I'm watching the parade. 
Nicky2's probably being forced to participate today...what a happy thought!


----------



## tortdad (Nov 27, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> o-o-o-o-o-o!!! I so love Roy Rogers and Trigger!!! (cowboy Ken's new avatar)
> 
> Well, the turkey is in the oven, all stuffed with my good home made dressing. The sweet potato casserole is prepared and waiting for the right time to put in the oven. The potatoes are peeled and sitting in cold water. And the house smells wonderful!!! Love the smell of roasting turkey.


 Me too. Homemade stuffing is done, bird in the oven. Potatoes in water, cranberries done, pies done, green beans ready for oven....


----------



## tortdad (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## smarch (Nov 27, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You got way more snow, smarch!
> How's the morning going? I'm watching the parade.
> Nicky2's probably being forced to participate today...what a happy thought!


I'm also watching the parade. Totally just saw one of the guard girls on rifle wipe out! (Funny because I've been there done that... just not on national TV)


Ninja Turtles float!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 27, 2014)

I find it funny that the parade is tape delayed here.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving every one i already got the turkey in the oven even know im sick .i hope everyones day goes well and be safe we got hit with snow once again lol


----------



## smarch (Nov 27, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Happy thanksgiving every one i already got the turkey in the oven even know im sick .i hope everyones day goes well and be safe we got hit with snow once again lol


Hope you feel better, holidays are the worst time to get sick, esspecially when your hosting


----------



## smarch (Nov 27, 2014)

Turkey. Browning the bacon on top while waiting for guests.


----------



## Ciri (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope everyone has a great day.

We're expecting 80°F today (of course we'll pay next year when it's 110°F.)


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 27, 2014)

smarch said:


> Hope you feel better, holidays are the worst time to get sick, esspecially when your hosting



Ty vary much i gof sick on friday and that was my birthday lol so no fun here


----------



## smarch (Nov 27, 2014)

Waiting on my family to arrive. My Cousin is coming with Nank's cousin Rafael. I got Franklin and had her tortoise sit while I went on a week long family vacation... I didn't think I was going to get Nank back! She used to have turtles and fell in love woth Nank... I even got a picture of a note "gone back to Russia, it's too cold here" so about a year later Rafael joined her family. Both Russians. So on holidays we have "play dates" I know it's not advised, but we've had them both for a while so that's our "quarentine" And the only short amounts of times don't allow for bullying (at least that's how it is now that neither is a real "man") they go in a container seperate from their homes so it's not "territory" to defend. Pictures will follow when they arrive 
I"m thankful for my family loving tortoise and having another tortoise owner in the family.


----------



## smarch (Nov 27, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Ty vary much i gof sick on friday and that was my birthday lol so no fun here


Ooh that is the worst!! I live off all a seltzer when I get a cold... and of its my stomach I'm just a huge baby (and I have bad acid reflux so...)


----------



## Jodie (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving all. I am thankful for a four day weekend and that I don't have to cook this year. Should be interesting though since my dad's girlfriend is cooking. She is a bit older than I, but has kids younger than mine. If he marries this woman he will have step children still in school and also be a great grandfather. My youngest son's girlfriend recently revealed they are expecting, so I will be a grandma. Definitely having mixed feelings on that, but thankful everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 27, 2014)

smarch said:


> Ooh that is the worst!! I live off all a seltzer when I get a cold... and of its my stomach I'm just a huge baby (and I have bad acid reflux so...)



I have acid reflux to i have everything vicks came out with lol


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry to all the folks without electricity today due to the storm. 

I am at my youngest daughter's place. My three youngest have prepared the meal, which should be done in about a half an hour. Missing my hubby and my oldest son, but so thankful for the rest of them being able to gather.


----------



## the_newzie (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy turkey day everyone!!


----------



## smarch (Nov 27, 2014)

Tortoise thanksgiving meal! 


Franklin is the one chowing down on top. 

Human thanksgiving, and wine because I can this year


----------



## G-stars (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving to all. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 27, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> o-o-o-o-o-o!!! I so love Roy Rogers and Trigger!!! (cowboy Ken's new avatar)
> .


Not me. I'm somewhat younger. But I do have my Dale Evens!!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 27, 2014)

Yay, Thanksgiving. 

I'm thankful in all things and for all things for that is the will of my Father.

Levi isn't as thankful today. It's 44F degrees out...so back into the 80F box he goes! (No worries...he came inside for a soak and Mazuri meal earlier. For that he was thankful  )


----------



## kathyth (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!
It's nice and warm ( sorry) in So. California so all of the Redfoots had a special meal and are outside getting sprayed down frequently.
In a little while, we will go to my sisters and celebrate with family.
Wishing all of you a safe and happy day


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 27, 2014)

smarch said:


> Word as of right now is most family still plans on coming. Does thos look like 6-10 inches? That's what wee were supposed to get! Also that is indeed our own personal Subaru "dealership" we got one (now mine) and never went back.
> View attachment 106716
> 
> 
> I am thankful for my car: My transportation, a second home, a friend.




Everybody in Oregon ("cept me) drives a Subaru


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh yea, me in my Subaru…


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2014)

I didn't have to set the table. Living alone, I can eat out of the pots off the stove. However, I did dish up a nice plate of turkey, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes and gravy, dressing and candied yams (on a paper plate) and took it into my bedroom so I could sit in my recliner and read while I ate.

Man 0 man, can I ever make a mess in the kitchen.


----------



## smarch (Nov 27, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Everybody in Oregon ("cept me) drives a Subaru


Well with your car I understand why!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'M BACK!! Can't stay, though, I'm supposed to be helping mom make cheesecakes 
How's your day going??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

smarch said:


> Turkey. Browning the bacon on top while waiting for guests.


Looks YUMMY!  I might have to steal some


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

smarch said:


> Tortoise thanksgiving meal!
> View attachment 106757
> 
> Franklin is the one chowing down on top.
> ...


I gave Elmo and Cheerio straight lettuce with only few dandelions for a treat... I'm soooo goning to pay tomorrow


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!
> It's nice and warm ( sorry) in So. California so all of the Redfoots had a special meal and are outside getting sprayed down frequently.
> In a little while, we will go to my sisters and celebrate with family.
> Wishing all of you a safe and happy day


It's 20 by me... you guys are too toasty! ;P


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Oky, got to check out!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 27, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'M BACK!! Can't stay, though, I'm supposed to be helping mom make cheesecakes
> How's your day going??


I love.........
cheese cake!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I love.........
> cheese cake!



You would have loved here then. We had a pumpkin and also a peppermint cheesecake. Me, I'm not into cheesecakes.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2014)

It's been sweet good food, good company, and I didn't have to do dishes and even had my plate made for me. This is the life.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2014)

smarch said:


> Tortoise thanksgiving meal!



Very fancy.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 27, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> You would have loved here then. We had a pumpkin and also a peppermint cheesecake. Me, I'm not into cheesecakes.


I'm on my way, save me some!


----------



## tortdad (Nov 27, 2014)

Somebody please roll me from the table to the couch!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 27, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> You would have loved here then. We had a pumpkin and also a peppermint cheesecake. Me, I'm not into cheesecakes.



OMG! Cheesecake is better than...you know what (remember, I'm old)...hahaha


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! Cheesecake is better than...you know what (remember, I'm old)...hahaha



Ummm no, it's not.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yellow turtle01
I took your pict of the turkey my kids loved it ! Sorry but thank you !


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 27, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't have to set the table. Living alone, I can eat out of the pots off the stove. However, I did dish up a nice plate of turkey, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes and gravy, dressing and candied yams (on a paper plate) and took it into my bedroom so I could sit in my recliner and read while I ate.
> 
> Man 0 man, can I ever make a mess in the kitchen.



trade the yams for a recipe by Dean Koontz for baked corn, and add my scratch apple pie and (for once everything was perfect) even my stuffing which usually sucks. I started at 4:30 am and just now fell away from the table and am gonna break the unwritten rule and put my Homer Laughlin in the dishwasher cuz I'm beat! No hand washing tonight...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 27, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Ummm no, it's not.



I don't remember anymore


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2014)

Baked corn?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I love.........
> cheese cake!



Guess what? 
I ATE it ALL! 
MWAHAHA!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yellow turtle01
> I took your pict of the turkey my kids loved it ! Sorry but thank you !


From the beginning?
It's okay, thanks for sharing


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 27, 2014)

How was everyone's thanksgiving? Eat enough?
Relatives are leaving... it's early, I feel lucky!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm working some one has to to get the food out fresh for AZ .


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 27, 2014)

Had a nice thanksgiving! I cooked all day!! I'm tired. Now relaxing, everyone's still over playing pool in the basement


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy late Thanksgiving, TFO friends!

I loved reading this thread! It was great to share in what everyone was doing, but I admit that I nearly loaded up the car to head on a road trip and kidnap all my favorite TFO friends who were alone or working! Look out, next year!

This year, I am so incredibly THANKFUL for my extended family and most importantly...my husband and Children who are my WHOLE LIFE! I am thankful for the joy and personal growth they have given me. I would be half the person I am today if it wasn't for them. I am so grateful for the health and safety of my children. This year we have the best health and the lowest medical bills we have had since adopting four years ago. Also, this year, we were in a pretty bad car accident that totaled our van. We were rear ended and the other vehicle did not even stop as it broke into the back of my van where my 3 daughters were sitting. My babies were saved by nothing but a MIRACLE from my Father in Heaven. It was truly a miracle, even the glass blew OUTSIDE of the vehicle. I am grateful they are safe and in my arms every day. I express this gratitude in prayer every day! I am grateful for our Faith and church. I am grateful for my husband's dependable job security and warm home. We are truly blessed!

Happy Thanksgiving and Happy Holiday Season, my wonderful new friends!!!

Here are some wild turkeys in my front yard...


(Sorry, if you saw that I already posted these in the Garden chat. I wanted to do it again)





Here are some wild turkeys IN MY HOUSE 












The rule is everyone must dance, sing, and COOK. We have a great time together



p.s. the dog enjoyed some turkey too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2014)

You have a lovely family, Chrissy.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks, Yvonne!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 29, 2014)

Chrissy
With that size we' re lucky you servived thanksgiving . But it's fun


----------



## Ciri (Nov 29, 2014)

Cute kids!!! And dog!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 29, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Chrissy
> With that size we' re lucky you servived thanksgiving . But it's fun


You couldn't be MORE RIGHT!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 29, 2014)

Ciri said:


> Cute kids!!! And dog!


Thanks, Ciri!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 29, 2014)

My daughter in law to be sent this to me I think you will enjoy this pict for years !


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 30, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 107062
> 
> My daughter in law to be sent this to me I think you will enjoy this pict for years !


I had no idea this artist snuck in my house and made this portrait of me!!!! ha ha ha!


----------



## smarch (Dec 1, 2014)

Glad this thread ended up being a success 
Now break is over, back to real life. But from Friday to yesterday we spent decorating for Christmas! Like out tree (fake this year) went up Friday! that was fast!
I'm curious, if I made a thread like this for the holidays (not specifically Christmas) would that be against anything? It wouldn't be about the religion behind holidays just how you're spending them and family and stuff. I'm unsure if that would still be seen as religious or not. 
I think a lot of good recipes (mmmm cookies!) would be passed around, and i'd love to see how other people celebrate and decorate (since I mean not everyone is like here where "dreams of a white Christmas/holiday season" are likely) 
So if everyone's ok with such a thread I'd love to do it since for my family its one f the biggest family times of the year, and I get to see my lil cousin Kam


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 1, 2014)

I


smarch said:


> Glad this thread ended up being a success
> Now break is over, back to real life. But from Friday to yesterday we spent decorating for Christmas! Like out tree (fake this year) went up Friday! that was fast!
> I'm curious, if I made a thread like this for the holidays (not specifically Christmas) would that be against anything? It wouldn't be about the religion behind holidays just how you're spending them and family and stuff. I'm unsure if that would still be seen as religious or not.
> I think a lot of good recipes (mmmm cookies!) would be passed around, and i'd love to see how other people celebrate and decorate (since I mean not everyone is like here where "dreams of a white Christmas/holiday season" are likely)
> So if everyone's ok with such a thread I'd love to do it since for my family its one f the biggest family times of the year, and I get to see my lil cousin Kam


I really love this idea. Maybe you could start an ongoing Holiday thread. I don't see any harm in posting our traditions and the way we celebrate as long as we are completely INCLUSIVE of everyone else's celebrations. You could keep the thread going to include New Year's Eve and even Chinese New Year in February. The holidays that I know of in the winter are: Hanukkah, St. Nikolaus day--a fav of mine!, St. Lucia Day, Christmas, New Year, Kwanzaa-I want to start celebrating this too!, and Valentines and Chinese New Year in Feb. I really love this idea!!!


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 1, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I
> 
> I really love this idea. Maybe you could start an ongoing Holiday thread. I don't see any harm in posting our traditions and the way we celebrate as long as we are completely INCLUSIVE of everyone else's celebrations. You could keep the thread going to include New Year's Eve and even Chinese New Year in February. The holidays that I know of in the winter are: Hanukkah, St. Nikolaus day--a fav of mine!, St. Lucia Day, Christmas, New Year, Kwanzaa-I want to start celebrating this too!, and Valentines and Chinese New Year in Feb. I really love this idea!!!



I think a HOLIDAY thread is a good idea, since we all celebrate different ones.


----------



## smarch (Dec 1, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> I think a HOLIDAY thread is a good idea, since we all celebrate different ones.


 Oh it would definitely be holiday, because I know everyone celebrates different ones and that is completely ok. (I'd only said Christmas in my original question because its the one I celebrate and was using it as an example)


----------

